# H+ Son Archetype: quick review



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

In December I toasted a pair of Fulcrum Racing Zero when a car forced me to ride into the gutter and I hit the "mother of all potholes". I decided that I wanted a Powertap, reasonable weight and an easily replaceable rim. SL23 and Archetype were my finalists. I went with the Archetype for 3 reasons:
1- Ease of mounting tire
2- Better quality (more even tension, easier to build wheel)
3- Cheaper ($52 an eBikeStop), and better availability in 28H (at least at the time I ordered).

I have only ridden my H+Son for 800km but they have performed admirably so far. Excellent braking surface, perfectly round (tensions were within 5% => a pleasure to build), incredible finish (the bead blasted then ano is on par with HED), super stiff. And at $52 per rim I can ride them into every pothole I see (unlike the Fulcrum racing zero with $200 rims) 

Cornering on those rims (inner width 17.5mm) is a definite improvement vs. the racing zeros (inner width 15.5mm). Especially on bumpy corners with crappy pavement.

Small tip on how to get a nice silvery brake track: ride a couple of hours in light rain then wash bike and apply Scotch-Brite to brake track. See photos at 0 km and 500 km.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

For the weight weenies out there, here is a breakdown of component weight. Total price for the wheel set was $988 (not counting labor since I built them).

Components	Weight (g)
BHS SLW85	81.5
CX-Rays 280mm (x20). Radial	95.1
DT 12mm Al nipple red (x20)	6.1
H+Son Archetype 20h	476.6
Front Wheel Total	659.3
Front Wheel measured with rim tape	668.5

Powertap G3 28 h Shimano Hub	338
CX-Rays 280mm (x14). DS 2x	66.6
CX-Rays 294mm (x14). NDS 3x	74.4
DT 12mm Al nipple red (x28)	8.5
H+Son Archetype 28h	475
Rear Wheel Total	963.5
Rear Wheel measured with rim tape	972.5


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

Here is a closeup of the brake track after Scotch-Brite treatment. No smeary black junk, just pure silvery beauty here.


----------



## nealio (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, just wanted to check how the build is working out? 

Looked great, very similar to what I'm contemplating myself 
Thanks


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

nealio said:


> Hi, just wanted to check how the build is working out?


Close to 5000km on the wheels and still love them. Wheels are as true as the day I built them and have only had one minor truing. Powertap has been very reliable. This is as close as "set up and forget" as it gets. Highly recommended wheelset.


----------



## nealio (Nov 8, 2014)

FuelForThought said:


> Close to 5000km on the wheels and still love them. Wheels are as true as the day I built them and have only had one minor truing. Powertap has been very reliable. This is as close as *"set up and forget" *as it gets. Highly recommended wheelset.


This bit definitely appeals to me!

Thanks for getting back to me - and glad it's worked out. I bit the bullet and ordered the build yesterday


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Nice report! Thanks for taking the time to followup on the forum.


----------

